# Finally spring in Ontario



## Traveller (May 4, 2010)

Thought I'd share a pic of some new kids on the block.
Just a few hours old.
Spring came early here in Ontario but it really isn't here until
you have some of these in the barn.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 4, 2010)

AAaawww! I love that natural "smile" on their sweet little faces. 

Will they get names or just numbers?


----------



## Traveller (May 5, 2010)

Oh yes the kids will definitely have names, all starting with the letter "X".:shy:
Now that is going to be a challenge finding names.
I should start a poll to get some help in naming all of them.
The tags do look a little large don't they, at least until they grow into them.


----------



## Italianlnm (May 5, 2010)

How are the tags attached to their ears...?

They are adorable.. Goats are so cute..

But I am terrified of them.. Had a terrible experience when I was a little kid.. and it was something that could scar a small child. ): But they are so darn cute.


----------



## Traveller (May 6, 2010)

Aw sorry to hear you had a bad experience as a child concerning goats. After all they are adorable as you say.

The tags are just like an earring.


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

I LOVE baby goats! They are so adorable.
Xavier is my favorite "X" name. (Pronounced 'Zavier')


----------



## Isa (May 12, 2010)

Awww I love Baby goats too  They are so cute and have sweet little faces!


----------



## Traveller (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments.
Anymore suggestions for names, I'm all ears.
We're up to 10 kids so far and 5 does to go.


----------



## Itort (May 13, 2010)

What are the sexs and what is the market like for Boers there ?


----------



## dmward1978 (May 13, 2010)

Xander is a cool name!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 13, 2010)

Here's one list from Google:

http://www.nameyournewbaby.com/X

Good luck finding enough names! X is a tough letter.


----------



## latshki (May 13, 2010)

awwww i love goats especially the rectangular pupils 
if I ever get a small farm i want goats and pigs and of course torts 
congrats though they are too cute


----------



## Traveller (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link Stephanie Logan, I'll definitely check it out. I do usually use lists like that but X is for sure a tough letter.

Chikit thanks I will use Xavier,

dmward I do like Xander also.

Itort, the market up here is favourable, but at times can be seasonal.
I raise mine for show and also most for our own use but I do send a handful every year to buyers in Ottawa or Toronto.

We had another 4 doelings born yesterday, with 4 does yet to go.


----------

